# who wants to dig the ghost towns more the merrier



## privvydigger (Aug 2, 2013)

ready to round up some of you diggers and head to the ghost towns..... we have to do it in Fall for sure. Fricken mosquitos and bush  lots of old foundations to look and poke around. This is where you sign up.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm game.  Ghost towns are cool.


----------



## Bottleworm (Aug 2, 2013)

Wish I could.... but live way to far away.


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 2, 2013)

I figure late September give people time to make plans


----------



## NyDigger1 (Aug 2, 2013)

i could depending on where


----------



## reach44 (Aug 2, 2013)

Where would this be?  I'd be interested depending on location


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 3, 2013)

well as the thread grows and we draw near, I'll have everything put in place


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 3, 2013)

where to meet, easy cause its not far off rte 80 east or west depending where your coming from


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 3, 2013)

heart of the coal regions.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Aug 3, 2013)

Interesting, how old are these towns?


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 3, 2013)

older than dirt -1850s+


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2013)

Do you have permission to do the dig? Or don't the Ghosts care?


----------



## THE BADGER (Aug 3, 2013)

im in p-digger. badger


----------



## squoda (Aug 3, 2013)

I am definitely in!  Let me know


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 3, 2013)

(in a deep Irish brogue)Their Irish ghosts Rick, you stay close to me you'll be fine.
 looking forward to it diggers


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  privvydigger
> 
> (in a deep Irish brogue)Their Irish ghosts Rick, you stay close to me you'll be fine.
> looking forward to it diggers


 
 I'm half Irish so I could probealy take care of the spooks[8D]

 Are you taking off of work To dig?


 Badger would be in if you said you had a privy dig behind some igloos in a remote Alaskan village. hahaha[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 3, 2013)

Sounds interesting but I would have to bring the kid.

 I'm getting up an expedition to dig for bottles a mile through the Antarctic ice sheet , you in Badger?

 Centralia is a ghost town? You digging there


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Aug 3, 2013)

Sounds interesting.....need a road trip about then, so yeah......sounds like fun. Camping an option? Jack


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 3, 2013)

camping sounds good, as I probably will..... like to make it a good two day dig, maybe late Friday start....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2013)

Sounds like this can unfold into a good story. If "all goes well" 


 " I AIN'T AFRAID OF NO SLICKS" BOTTLE BUSTERS! []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 4, 2013)

Anywhere near Scranton? My dad needs a trip that way.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Sounds interesting but I would have to bring the kid.
> 
> ...


 

 I'll bring a case of silly string  [8D]


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 5, 2013)

any way to save this post so it doesn't get lost?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> any way to save this post so it doesn't get lost?


 
 just ask chuck or Eric to dig it out

 Or  [Subscribe]


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 5, 2013)

ok so many may remember some may not. This is the original story. I have till December 31 to find the bottle my best friend wants. The time frame is between us for something else. He showed me the place so if it comes out It will be an honor to give it to him. That is the only stipulation we will have on this ABNET dig. everything else is dibs fella's 
 here's the story.....
 A walk in time, through time, a look back in time a million years ago...
 May 25, 2011 at 3:35am
 A walk through 3 Ghost Towns
 I took a walk today and from the time we got out of the truck it was an adventure in time. A place where growing up was hell and living worse, the mid to late 1800s in the coal patch towns of North Eastern and Central Pennsylvania. Pick up a book, hear a story in a bar, the coal regions produced â€œCoal Crackersâ€ like the mountains of Kentucky and the Hills of Virginia. These stories of the people are mostly scrapped away like the American Indian burial sites of the west and east. Finding them is becoming far and few in between. What were these times, in my eyes it was the birth of this nation. Iâ€™m not going to get into what weâ€™re sitting on, the #1 Hardest, Hottest burning coal in the world! 100s of Millions of tons. About a mile and a half in, in an Irish brogue he says see that post? yep! See that one? Yep! We are in the alley between two rows of mid 1800s houses. See that? Holy shit I said yes Iâ€™ve seen that! It was the wood walls of a large double sided out house. An outhouse with the ground skimmed off of the top, wood sticking out of the ground. I said looks dug? He said, get this! No they abandoned this town, burned everything to the ground. Out houses too! The holes where never filled in accept for what the bulldozer did to show the wood. So we walked up to the first house foundation I see a large rock cut with two steps in it, to get into the house. You could make out the shape and size, that and one or two large corner stones, some in the middle. You could see how tiny they were and the foundations were only 2 or 3 feet off the natural ground. Broken pottery old pots glass everywhere. We trucked on through foundation after foundation looking at out houses and dammed if there wasnâ€™t an apple tree. They left the apple tree cleared everything else by the growth of the white birch Iâ€™d say it was barren for a long time. So about 12 or more doubles up the left side and 15 to 20 up the right, easy! Are trek continues over a hill across two large fields to another Ghost town. But before I get ahead, let me tell you about the walk. It was actually a road. At the top of the last hill In an Irish Brogue he says turn around and look. From our vantage point you could see the town, well the remains and how and why it was there in relation to the vein of coal. Talk about living where you work. Then In an Irish Brogue he says look and clearly you could see another town on the lower right level, then again In an Irish Brogue, turn around again, and there was another small town with about 12 or more houses you could make out. We walked to some that he dug in one area and I looked around at the glass. Its clear 90% of this place is untouched. We walked back a different way and he said In an Irish brogue look at all the fossils and I looked down. They were everywhere you couldnâ€™t walk with out stepping on them. Also, hunks of petrified trees. Then In an Irish Brogue he says look at this?
 I was amazed at what I was looking at. It was a snake or lizard skin on the same rocks as the ferns. It was large almost 14 to 18 inches wide and long and some smaller pieces in front and behind. I said thatâ€™s a f*#king dinosaur! It was amazingâ€¦..Clearly Reptile or Snake Skin fossilized. Iâ€™m going back for it. Anyway, my day was a good stretch of the legs, some cool finds and a story In an Irish Brogue worthy of telling. The long drive back to my truck we stopped and he showed me where a row of homes in an old town where torn down and rebuilt on the other side of the town. Thereâ€™s an outhouse, thereâ€™s an out house, thereâ€™s an outhouse. And so on. Quite remarkable!
 We have two or three ghost towns around us. Ones been found and Iâ€™ll bet the others are waiting for someone to come and rediscover them. Opening up the privyâ€™s and the old cellar holes brings life back to their life, back then.
 enjoy
 privvydigger


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 5, 2013)

any way to save this post so it doesn't get lost? 

 >>moderators can pin it if they desire


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> any way to save this post so it doesn't get lost?
> 
> >>moderators can pin it if they desire


 
 If you subscribe to  the post is there to click on anytime  in "My Set up"


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 5, 2013)

> Or [Subscribe]


 [âˆš Like] or it can be pinned.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 5, 2013)

I remember seeing that picture with all those privys line up, factory housing style.  Would be a heck of a site, kinda like DIV only DIP, excuse my grossness but I'm starting to salivate......


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> I remember seeing that picture with all those privys line up, factory housing style.  Would be a heck of a site, kinda like DIV only DIP, excuse my grossness but I'm starting to salivate......


 

 Ahhhhh the dreams of privy's dancing in your head.[]


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 6, 2013)

Digging dreams are SO GREAT until you wake up!

 Still, ya gotta dream......


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Digging dreams are SO GREAT until you wake up!
> 
> Still, ya gotta dream......


 
 Onetime many moons ago I woke  up and  had a puce Dyottville eagle in my hands, so it can happen[]


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyone heard anymore about this??? friend an I are Interested  He just need to know date of dig so he can a range a babysitter thanks Privy if you could PM me that would be great...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 12, 2013)

yeah


----------



## bottlecrazy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey, I'm interested.  It's a bit of a hike, but as my teenage daughter is fond of saying, YOLO!  Thanks for arranging.

 Andy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> Anyone heard anymore about this??? friend an I are Interested  He just need to know date of dig so he can a range a babysitter thanks Privy if you could PM me that would be great...


 
 He said he needed time to get it together.


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 12, 2013)

So i'm getting the parking situation in order, we'll have to park away from the road. I was told the camping idea was probably good idea. He's going to show me a row of privy's he hasn't shown anyone. Close by. The dig is on fellas just have to wait for the weather. Ferns are 4' high and mosquitoes can carry a half a pint. The gnats fill a sandwich up like spicy brown mustard.


----------



## BTdigging (Aug 13, 2013)

Has the date been set yet...I would be interested in going but it all depends on the date.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  privvydigger
> 
> So i'm getting the parking situation in order, we'll have to park away from the road. I was told the camping idea was probably good idea. He's going to show me a row of privy's he hasn't shown anyone. Close by. The dig is on fellas just have to wait for the weather. Ferns are 4' high and mosquitoes can carry a half a pint. The gnats fill a sandwich up like spicy brown mustard.


 
 Oh yeah definitely   a trip for the fall "cool weather no bugs" []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  privvydigger
> 
> The gnats fill a sandwich up like spicy brown mustard.


 

 lol


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 26, 2013)

Bump.. Anymore news on this??


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> Bump.. Anymore news on this??


 
 Priydigger is to busy digging pits in his own town. []


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 26, 2013)

yes we are on schedule and will be posting two dates soon.  I do have some digs on my plate but remember we said let the bugs and ferns begone. looking at 3rd week in September for first outing and early Oct. for second but still working it out. be patient and if it cools up a bit that will help


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  rsgold616
> 
> Outside providing may need establishing associated with Industrial Kitchen area. Your kitchen could be setup having a camping tent, with a few of the tools.


 
 Yeah we are going to need a stove set up at the top of the privy. Diggers get ungry.


----------



## creeper71 (Sep 7, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  privvydigger
> 
> yes we are on schedule and will be posting two dates soon.  I do have some digs on my plate but remember we said let the bugs and ferns begone. looking at 3rd week in September for first outing and early Oct. for second but still working it out. be patient and if it cools up a bit that will help


 Still going to be 3 week of September? what days? friday saturday?


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 8, 2013)

we're running behind and need to wait I'm taking 3 local abnet members up to get everything set.


----------



## creeper71 (Sep 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  privvydigger
> 
> we're running behind and need to wait I'm taking 3 local abnet members up to get everything set.


 keep running behind..haha those dates won't work for me..


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Sep 9, 2013)

Where is this dig going to be?!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 9, 2013)

> we're running behind and need to wait I'm taking 3 local abnet members up to get everything set.


It sounds more like your trying to keep with friends than a forum wide invitation. Couldn't that have been done with PM's?
 If it is the 3'rd week of this month (next week) it's a bit hard to make plans for not knowing where and when.
 Again....


> Anywhere near Scranton? My dad needs a trip that way.


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 9, 2013)

first please don't presume to or accuse me of anything. If you knew me you wouldn't go there.
 setting a dig like this and doing it right is important. I am not trying to weed out anybody so I'm taking two kind of local AB members up to scope it out and get it set. Rick, Badger & I are going up for a road trip not to dig, but to plan. 
 thx


----------



## creeper71 (Sep 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  privvydigger
> 
> first please don't presume to or accuse me of anything. If you knew me you wouldn't go there.
> setting a dig like this and doing it right is important. I am not trying to weed out anybody so I'm taking two kind of local AB members up to scope it out and get it set. Rick, Badger & I are going up for a road trip not to dig, but to plan.
> thx


 I knew what you meant an who was probly going up with you... I just think some people are eager to get there an dig.. so they type without thinking...


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm heading up to ghost towns right now.... get some pics and see whats up..... see you later


----------



## whittled (Sep 9, 2013)

No offense intended but PA is a big state so again....


> Anywhere near Scranton? My dad needs a trip that way.


 Seriously, I plan to drive him up there and spend a week. He hasn't visited his remaining family since his other brother passed last year. 
 I'm sure I could use the car for a day trip but your giving me nothing so far.
 If I'm now uninvited, no bad feelings on my part.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes, that was me. I used the wrong login.


----------



## creeper71 (Sep 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  whittled
> 
> No offense intended but PA is a big state so again....
> 
> ...


 I beleive what privydiger is saying is that him an the other guys need to clean some brush an such to get ready for a good dig.. Please everyone simmer down an don't assume anything Privydigger is a good guy..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 9, 2013)

> I beleive what privydiger is saying is that him an the other guys need to clean some brush an such to get ready for a good dig.. Please everyone simmer down an don't assume anything Privydigger is a good guy..


Absolutely he is and I appreciate the invite but..... 
 I'd just like to know if Scranton is within a 50 mile or more toward a 300 mile radius.
 An approximate day would help also if anyone is planning on a many hundred mile trip for what may be next week... don't you think?


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 9, 2013)

Eric, considering Ricky is local I think its probably reasonable to assume this area... I know nothing official.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 9, 2013)

That may be a hint Matt, thanks.





> Heart of the Coal Regions


 is all I really know so some areas in Montana and other states aren't out of the question.
 I just pieced PA together from past posts. Ohio, NY down to Kentucky and beyond could be possible also.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 9, 2013)

> Collector of all Coaldale & Lansford, And love digging Summit Hill, *Mauch Chunk & Tamaqua, Pa.* sodas, beers, milks.....


My bad, just noticed this. Seams local to about 60-75 miles south of Scranton. I'll try to zoom in on the others.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 I am sure BoB will give plenty of notice when it is time, there will be plenty of notice to say if you want to go or not.He is setting it up,you need to go by his schedule.  
    If it were me I would not have posted this up on ABN because everyone automatically puts the pressure on the poster if things do not happen (on time). I am not good under pressure.[8|]
   Granted, he did post a few dates, but things happen in life. So relax.
   I am sure this is not going to be just a walk in the woods. So pack your bear repellant and and your weatherby 300 mag if you plan to go.The 300 is in-case the repellant doesn't work[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Zoom in?? for what? Its in that area. you guys are getting ridiculous now
   Ok James Bond  lol


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 10, 2013)

> you guys are getting ridiculous now


I'm sorry if thinking of taking my 84 year old father on a 200 mile trip to visit the widows of siblings and some remaining siblings themselves while at the same time possibly meeting some forum members seams ridiculous to you.
 I apologize for requesting such absurd information as when and where.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I didn't mean that. I meant  everyone trying to make the guy move faster then he is able to. He's doing his best. It's not my gig I am just sticking up for the guy.I will shut my mouth now.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 10, 2013)

> I didn't mean that. I meant everyone trying to make the guy move faster then he is able to. He's doing his best. It's not my gig I am just sticking up for the guy.


I'm not trying to make anything happen before it can. It's hard enough to coordinate one thing like a dig let alone a trip (maybe the last) for my dad at the same time.
 That's all I'm saying so...


> I will shut my mouth now.


 too.[]


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Sep 10, 2013)

I wish I could come! Way too far of a drive.... []    I hope it turns out great for you guys!! []


----------



## NyDigger1 (Sep 11, 2013)

So the horns come out, geeze, no wonder digging is growing more and more competitive. as the hobby progresses forward there are less spots to dig, value goes up, and people try to look out for themselves.

 Anyway, I just wanted to suggest that it SHOULDNT be on the weekend of the 28th, 29th, as saturday is the franklin mineral show (which quite a few forum members go to, I set up there) and batsto on sunday.

 Just my 2 cents, cheers


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> So the horns come out, geeze, no wonder digging is growing more and more competitive. as the hobby progresses forward there are less spots to dig, value goes up, and people try to look out for themselves.
> 
> ...


 


 I am sure he will change the dates just for you rock show lol come on


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 11, 2013)

The 29th is also the Merrimack Valley show.
 I'm just saying, not requesting.[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> So the horns come out, geeze, no wonder digging is growing more and more competitive. as the hobby progresses forward there are less spots to dig, value goes up, and people try to look out for themselves.
> 
> ...


 

 Franklin mineral show?  As in Franklin NJ?  I was planning to take my homeschooled kid to Franklin for a science field trip. He is into rocks and minerals, especially fluorescent ones. How big is the mineral show? Maybe a date to avoid or try to make if we go there?


----------



## NyDigger1 (Sep 11, 2013)

No need to get snippy rick, it was just a suggestion, even if not for the mineral show, then for the batsto show. Thats something most people can agree on.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Guntherhess, yes the show is pretty sizeable. There are multi - thousand dollar examples in the indoor portion of the show, truly a sight to behold. And a great outdoor flea market type branch of the show that is just as large (where I set up). I started going there when I was a kid and every time I would come home with more pieces that were given to me rather than bought. Its a great place for kids. You can get good pieces for low prices.

 But now that I seriously got into bottles I have decided to sell my pieces back at the same show where I got them.

 HERE IS THE INFO:

 28-29 September 2013: Franklin, New Jersey
 57th Annual Franklin-Sterling Hill Mineral, Gem, and Jewelry Show
 Organized by: Franklin-Ogdensburg Mineralogical Society and the Franklin Mineral Museum
 Franklin Borough School  (50 Washington Avenue, Franklin)
 Indoor / outdoor


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 11, 2013)

thanks for the info Mike.


----------



## epackage (Sep 11, 2013)

Between this post and the fighting in the Soda Forum I'm having alot fun watching from the cheap seats, where's my popcorn?


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 11, 2013)

I saw no fighting, did I miss something? Maybe my definition of fighting needs to be downgraded.
 There used to be some people who could really stir things up on this forum but I think they became Quakers


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> No need to get snippy rick, it was just a suggestion, even if not for the mineral show, then for the batsto show. Thats something most people can agree on.


 
 Come onnnnn me snippy?  you met me,you know i'm calm cool and collected [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> I saw no fighting, did I miss something? Maybe my definition of fighting needs to be downgraded.
> There used to be some people who could really stir things up on this forum but I think they became Quakers


 

 I'm still here []


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 11, 2013)

hey Epackage, i'm getting popcorn and a tall glass of ice tea.

 this is going to get really good...........

 free entertainment, forum style...

 jim


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 11, 2013)

that quaker seems a bit pimp-like for some reason, maybe the hair.. [sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> I saw no fighting, did I miss something? Maybe my definition of fighting needs to be downgraded.
> There used to be some people who could really stir things up on this forum but I think they became Quakers


 

 Quaker?  

 Nah.  

 Brethren, though.  And I shaved my beard too.  (but not for the church)

 I might be able to make the 28th, but I need to change my lawn mower's oil in the morning.  Can you wait to start digging until I get there?  (tongue firmly planted in cheek)


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  privvydigger
> 
> 
> setting a dig like this and doing it right is important. I am not trying to weed out anybody so I'm taking two kind of local AB members up to scope it out and get it set. Rick, Badger & I are going up...
> thx


 
 This is gonna be so GREAT!!!!

 A long camping weekend!  

 A huge mess tent set up with three hot meals a day!

 Dozens of privies opened up to just the start of the use layer!

 Town dump with the cap gently scraped off!  One section down to the '30's era for the milk and soda guys!  The other down to the 1880's for the rest!

 And the lottery system for digging spots is well thought out, too!

 Please put me down for two (2) queens and a private bath.  Non-smoking.

 (tongue firmly planted in cheek)


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 11, 2013)

i'm sensing a trap here .. 150 foot deep wood lined privy in sandy soil and they need someone to be lowered down by rope ...[]

 are the privies on Oak Island by any chance


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> i'm sensing a trap here .. 150 foot deep wood lined privy in sandy soil and they need someone to be lowered down by rope ...[]
> 
> are the privies on Oak Island by any chance


 

 lol[]


----------



## NyDigger1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Any Updates?


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 18, 2013)

Matt, YOU DA MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Sep 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll have what David's having, but without the meals....  I don't eat when I'm digging![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  DIGS CHESCO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You have to eat when your digging,it keeps your strength up. You never know what you will encounter in those crap holes!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  goodman1966
> 
> Matt, YOU DA MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cool, I'm packed. I heard the south of France is nice, maybe Fiji.
 I'll decide later.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 18, 2013)

been to Fiji , its not nice.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok but seriously any updates to this? Is it still even going to happen? Its gone all hush hush from what I can see. I would like to know an approximate week or weekend if possible. Im in school, have a busy schedule and would like to formulate it so that I can move some dirt with you guys. Please let me know if you can.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> Ok but seriously any updates to this? Is it still even going to happen? Its gone all hush hush from what I can see. I would like to know an approximate week or weekend if possible. Im in school, have a busy schedule and would like to formulate it so that I can move some dirt with you guys. Please let me know if you can.


 

 I just talked to Bob today he has been very sick the last week. He will come on soon to update. That's what he told me.

 You have to remember,people get sick on the internet to []


----------



## creeper71 (Sep 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope he feels better soon...


----------



## reach44 (Sep 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Get well soon.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Sep 30, 2013)

any updates?


----------

